# sbattere in prima pagina



## Luis Anselmi

Sono in difficultá a tradurre :  Avrebbe voluto essere sbattuta in prima pagina per via di un'inchiesta di polizia i cui dettagli piú riservati sarebbero  trapelati nel giro di poche ore ?  Non gliel'avrebbe mai perdonato.  ---.

Luis


----------



## gatogab

Mándanos tu intento de traducción y vemos que hacer, ¿ya?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Gracias GG.   Voy a releer la novela un tanto para ver si así entiendo el sentido del párrafo.   De todos modos se trata del best-seller : LA  RAGAZZA  CHE  GIOCAVA  CON  IL  FUOCO di   STIEG  LARSSON,  pagina 700, capítulo 30.   

De todos modos , entiendo que QUERÍA QUE LA INFAMARAN  A CAUSA DE UNA INVESTIGACIÓN POLICIAL   para provocar un revuelo, un escándalo.   Pero  ella, por su parte, tenía en su poder un "filmato"   que vendría a causar el efecto opuesto sobre sus "verdugos" .  ---
La novela es muy interesante, pero creo que me he distraído un poco .  

Gracias por responder.


----------



## gatogab

Buenos días Luis.
Te envío esta prueba de traducción.
_¿Habría querido ser arrojada en la primera página a causa de una investigación policial cuyos detalles más reservados serían divulgados en alrededor de pocas horas?_
_No se lo habrían perdonado jamás. Las imágenes tomadas de la película habrían salido a la luz en los diarios._
Sirve para que te des cuenta que, según lo que enviaste, no es ella quién desea que '_salgan los trapitos al sol'_, sino que si hubiese deseado algo así, no se lo habrían perdonado nunca.
*Sbattere in prima pagina *es un modo de decir que será expuesta a la vista de todos, así como en la primera página de los diarios.
Buena lectura.


----------



## MOMO2

Luis Anselmi said:


> Sono in difficultá difficoltà a nel tradurre : Avrebbe voluto essere sbattuta in prima pagina per via di un'inchiesta di polizia i cui dettagli piú riservati sarebbero trapelati nel giro di poche ore ? Non gliel'avrebbe mai perdonato. ---.
> 
> 
> Luis


 
Habría querido que hablaran de ella en las primeras páginas (de los periódicos) a causa de una encuesta de policía cuyos detalles más íntimos se habrían conocido en pocas horas _(El ? lo pusiste tú, supongo)_ No se lo habría perdonado jamás.


En castellano sabrás ponerlo tú mejor, pero el sentido es éste.


----------



## 0scar

_Expuesta_ en primera página...por causa de una investigación policial.
Aqui se diría _"escrachada"._


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> _Expuesta_ en primera página...por causa de una investigación policial.
> Aqui se diría _"escrachada"._


 
Gracias.

"Escrachada" ¿suena como una amenaza?
Porque "sbattuta" sí suena como una amenaza.
"Ti sbatto in prima pagina" no se lo digo a una persona con intento de ser amable con ella. "Essere sbattuta in prima pagina" no es lo mismo que "essere in prima pagina".
Mi sono spiegata? 

Grazie


----------



## 0scar

Si, "escrachar" es sacar a la luz, para extorsionar, para denunciar, para perjudicar.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

gatogab said:


> buenos días luis.
> Te envío esta prueba de traducción.
> _¿habría querido ser arrojada en la primera página a causa de una investigación policial cuyos detalles más reservados serían divulgados en alrededor de pocas horas?_
> _no se lo habrían perdonado jamás. Las imágenes tomadas de la película habrían salido a la luz en los diarios._
> sirve para que te des cuenta que, según lo que enviaste, no es ella quién desea que '_salgan los trapitos al sol'_, sino que si hubiese deseado algo así, no se lo habrían perdonado nunca.
> *sbattere in prima pagina *es un modo de decir que será expuesta a la vista de todos, así como en la primera página de los diarios.
> Buena lectura.


  
gracias por tus / sus comentarios.   Ahora ya tengo mas claro todo.    SeguirÉ  publicando  dudas .

l.a.


----------



## Neuromante

¿*Escrachar* se usa en algún lugar que no sea Argentina? Porque es la primera vez que lo leo


----------



## 0scar

No creo, es lunfardo, tiene que ver con  escracho (cara) y de la fotografía policial de los delincuentes. Viene de algunas palabras italianas.

*escrachar**.** 1.     * tr. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Romper, destruir, aplastar.
* 2.     * tr. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Fotografiar a una persona.
_Real Academia Española © 

_ Hay un hilo sobre escrachar: _
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224820
_


----------



## libreliber

Sono in difficultá a tradurre...

Es una mujer que se pregunta:
¿Hubiera querido ser aventada (o expuesta) en primera página por culpa de una investigación policiaca, cuyos detalles más reservados serían filtrados en el término de pocas horas? No se lo habría perdonado jamás.


----------



## gatogab

libreliber said:


> Sono in difficultá a tradurre...
> 
> *Es una mujer que se pregunta:*
> ¿Hubiera querido ser aventada (o expuesta) en primera página por culpa de una investigación policiaca, cuyos detalles más reservados serían filtrados en el término de pocas horas?  *y responde a sí misma:* No se lo habría perdonado jamás.


 
Tienes razón. No leí bien.
Gracias.

*Escrachada* lo encontré solo en portugués.
 Leí: *fichada por la policía.*


----------



## 0scar

Acá dice que lo aprendieron del _escrachar_ argentino y que a  su vez viene  del inglés _scratch_, cosa que también leí en otra parte:   

http://www.caras.com.br/edicoes/745...im-salvus-das-acoes-dos-criminosos-e-preciso/http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...achar+etimologia+portugues&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## Luis Anselmi

VOLVIENDO  AL  PARRAFO   (el pärrafo completo) :

Guardó con la coda dell'occhio il cd che aveva davanti sul tavolo.  Bjurman aveva violentato Lisbeth.  L'aveva quasi uccisa e aveva abusato pesantemente  della propria posizione di suo tutore.  Su questo non c'erano dubbi.  Avrebbe meritato di essere dinunciato per il porco che era.  Ma lí si presentava un dilemma.  Lisbeth non l'aveva denunciato.  Avrebbe voluto essere sbattuta in prima pagina per via di un'inchiesta di polizia i cui dettagli piú riservati sarebbero trapelati nel giro di poche ore ?  Non gliel'avrebbe mai perdonato.  Le immagine tratte dal filmato avrebbero avuto la ribalta sui giornali.

CUANDO DICE : "GLIEL"  ,  SIGNIFICA  QUE NO SE LO HABRIAN PERDONADO JAMÁS  A  ELLA  (LISBETH)   o al   TUTORE  BJURMAN ???   Spiacente per il ritardo nel sollevare questa nuova domanda.  l.a.


----------



## libreliber

Si bien "glielo" (se lo) puede referirse a cualquiera de los dos, ella o él, se deduce por contexto que aunque no lo denunciará, para no exponerse a las habladurías, no se lo perdonará jamás a él. 

Esto sienta el precedente para una futura venganza en el transcurso de la historia... "Chi vivrà, vedrà".


----------



## honeyheart

Luis Anselmi said:


> Guardó con la coda dell'occhio il cd che aveva davanti sul tavolo.


¡¿Quién?!
Porque, para mí, se refiere a una tercera persona, que conoce los hechos y quiere denunciar al tutor.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

A mio avviso la persona che racconta (l' Autore?) si pone retoricamente la domanda. Si capirebbe meglio in italiano se aggiungesse un "forse": Avrebbe forse voluto....? Egli sta cercando di venire a capo delle conseguenze che un evento (la violenza) avrebbe dovuto causare (la denuncia) e riannodare quindi "los cabos sueltos" di un comportamento all'apparenza incongruo. Egli sta dicendo a se stesso che chi ha subito l'aggressione (Lisbeth) non l'ha denunciata perchè sarebbe comunque finita in prima pagina (soprattutto per via del filmato in suo possesso) e avrebbe scatenato una ulteriore reazione da parte del tutore. Sembra avere buoni motivi per non esporsi.

_________________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------

